# Paxton's Busy Friday



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Today was the first day I was able to stay home all day with Paxton. We stayed really busy all day long!

We started out the day early just hanging out together. (please excuse my dirty carpet - puppies are messy! and we got it all cleaned up later in the day.)










It was a little cooler early this morning, so we attempted our first walk around the lake. I didn't even take my camera because I didn't think we'd get too far. Well, this little guy surprised me and kept up with Madison and Axel all the way around the lake - about a mile. He walked like a pro on the leash.











Then later in the afternoon it was hot, so we went for a swim. He relaxed on a noodle and executed a perfect doggy paddle.











When we came inside he got a warm bath and blow dry to wash away the chlorine. He was very cooperative for both the bath and the styling!










After his bath, he chewed on a lamb's ear.










Then it was time for a nice, long nap.










Such a fun day!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glenda, I couldn't see all of the pictures, but my favorite (which was hard to do because they're all so adorable) is the one of Paxton on the noodle! I bet it felt good for him in this heat!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Glenda, Glenda, Glenda........Clearly, he is blissfully happy. And I know how much you have been anticipating being able to be home with him--looks like you had the best day. Ever. {{hugs}}


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Now I can see them! Very, very cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pix with your crew. What a fun pup Paxton is. Boy, that's the life. :wub::wub:


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adorable pictures! You've got one cute bunch on your hands!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh....what wonderful pics and a great day. He is truly a keeper!! Absolutely precious.
This started my day of great, seeing your pics and reading about your fabulous day with him.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Glenda, I just love your pics!:wub: All of your babies are just adorable. Paxton looks very happy in his new home. He is so cute.:wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Paxton seems happy and goes along well with you pack? He seems so happy on the photos you share


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Paxton has found the perfect home! Now he will need Snowy to give him diving lessons!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a fun busy day. Love the pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He's such a cutie, and it's obvious that Mark did a wonderful job of training him. What a wonderful and fun day. I'm so glad that you were able to take him and that Madison and Axel are enjoying him.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed your pics, especially the one of him on the floater. I think both Frank & I would do anything for a swim in a pool right now.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The best thing I love about your little Paxton is that he Always seems to be smiling and happy and well adjusted not to mention adorable!!!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a super fun day  i especially LOVE the water pix.

Your baby is adooorable :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What fun pics! PAxton is such a happy go lucky little guy. Love the pic of him chewing on the ear while on his back and then sleeping in teh same position. LOL, he's loving life and doesn't care who's watching. Thanks so much for sharing - what a cute little pup!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful Family!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I know, aren't they? The _best_. I'm gonna have Glenda adopt me....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Come on to the Metroplex, Sandra. I hope you like chicken treats!

Paxton did the cutest thing this morning. Our "Mom's-workday ritual" is that they have to sit on the rug to get their chicken treat before I leave for the day. This morning, Madison and Axel ran over to the kitchen rug and sat down, anxiously awaiting their treat. So little Pax takes notice and runs over there, too. Now, it took a little coaxing to get him to sit, but he did it!

He's also learned 'stay' when I'm going out the door. Such a smart little fella - you did good!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chili: oh how much fun loved the pictures and all the love and the pool is :wub::thumbsup:my favorite :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Come on to the Metroplex, Sandra. I hope you like chicken treats!
> 
> Paxton did the cutest thing this morning. Our "Mom's-workday ritual" is that they have to sit on the rug to get their chicken treat before I leave for the day. This morning, Madison and Axel ran over to the kitchen rug and sat down, anxiously awaiting their treat. So little Pax takes notice and runs over there, too. Now, it took a little coaxing to get him to sit, but he did it!
> 
> He's also learned 'stay' when I'm going out the door. Such a smart little fella - you did good!


You made my day. He's learning his place in the pack and what's expected of him. Nope, I'd say _YOU_ did good, Glenda. :aktion033:


----------

